# New found love - 35mm



## dancook (May 19, 2014)

I started street photography 2-3 months ago, everyone raves about 35mm - I tried it, and hated it. I suppose when you're new, you haven't developed techniques and you have to get that close to people it makes it a very daunting prospect!

So over these 2-3 months I shot with telephoto lenses, 135mm f2 with and without 1.4 TC, then when I got the great white 200mm f2, I should that with and without 1.4 TC. Almost 400 photos collected in my telephoto album here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157643448738663/

When I started using the 200mm f2, people stopped to ask me 'what' it was - Oh.. it IS a lens? really yes.. I built up a fair bit of confidence, and people could see I was clearly not trying to hide.

With my new found confidence, I thought I'd try wide again using my 40mm pancake - removed the grip from my 5dm3 - and it feels a lot more discreet than my gripped 5dm3 200mm f2 ever was 

After a session with the 40mm, I was starting to see how AF wasn't much good for edge of frame focus on subjects that are very close. I had been avoiding my Carl Zeiss 35mm 1.4 Distagon because it's about the size of a 135mm f2.. but really considering how far I'd come, it was not much of a concern anymore.

I quickly settled on manual settings of 1/1000, f16, Auto-ISO - this mean that I could take photos whilst still move and had as much as possible in focus. This 35mm lens is manual focus only and has a good smooth long throw - with a focal gauge, it's great for prefocussing - even adjusting the distance between me and the subject changes.

Here is the lens



Carl Zeiss Distagon 35mm 1.4 ZE by dancook1982, on Flickr

Even though I've had a cold, I managed to get out quite a bit this weekend, amassed 77 new photos on my flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644300746077/

Here's a small selection, though it's hard to tell what type of photos pleases the audience the most 



FQ2A3444-3 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A3233 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A2916 by dancook1982, on Flickr



Striking by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A3426 by dancook1982, on Flickr



Balloon Wonderment by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (May 19, 2014)

Wtf? You started photography 2 or 3 months ago and you take pictures as good as these you post already?
I think you are my new hero... That's phenomenal.


----------



## dancook (May 19, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Wtf? You started photography 2 or 3 months ago and you take pictures as good as these you post already?
> I think you are my new hero... That's phenomenal.



haha, thanks, edited post - I meant street photography  I started photography roundabout November 2011


----------



## distant.star (May 19, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Wtf? You started photography 2 or 3 months ago and you take pictures as good as these you post already?
> I think you are my new hero... That's phenomenal.




Yep, WW, this guy really has it when it comes to public photography. I could see that in his first images from a couple of months ago. He's like a reincarnation of Garry Winogrand or something but with top shelf 21st Century equipment. His images are quite a treat!


----------



## dancook (May 19, 2014)

distant.star said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf? You started photography 2 or 3 months ago and you take pictures as good as these you post already?
> ...



I think there was some satire in there 

But thanks!


----------



## JPAZ (May 19, 2014)

Great contrast on the B&W's. How much is lens and how much is post?


----------



## dancook (May 19, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Great contrast on the B&W's. How much is lens and how much is post?



Ermm well here's a shot I took with the 40mm 2.8 pancake (£130?), processed in the same way.



Can&#x27;t be beaten by dancook1982, on Flickr

The zeiss lens is sharper at f16 than the pancake is, and it has better microcontrast - but I'm not sure a BW would do it justice there..

Although the lady in the coffee shop and the car I used 5.6/1.4, introducing some bokeh.

I think maybe if I want to progress with quality wise I should use some wider apertures, lower ISOs and pay more attention to focus.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 19, 2014)

I never thought I would like the 35mm lens as much as I do. It really is a good all-arounder for street/event photography.

Now only if my street-skills would improve, I would be taking pictures like these nice ones!! <green with envy>


----------



## dancook (May 19, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I never thought I would like the 35mm lens as much as I do. It really is a good all-arounder for street/event photography.
> 
> Now only if my street-skills would improve, I would be taking pictures like these nice ones!! <green with envy>



Thanks,

I feel I'm getting quite addicted to street photography, was at home Friday ill - just wanting to go out, but not feeling up to it  sucks


----------



## dancook (May 20, 2014)

I printed out some photos, some of which were of people I knew where they'd be in Guildford - handed a few out today. Was nice to give back 

I gave this girl the photo, 



FQ2A1053-2 by dancook1982, on Flickr

A guy works with her, who you can see preparing meat from the street through the big windows - I said how the reflections are too strong to get a good photo. He let me come behind the counter.



FQ2A3655 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (May 25, 2014)

dancook said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


No satire or sarcasm at all I mean it 
Your street stuff is up there with the best I've ever seen
It's not just technical composition and exposure that's perfect 
But you seem to just nail THE moment 
Seriously great work man


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 24, 2014)

now also thought about to take 35 mm, the results are amazing


----------



## dancook (Sep 24, 2014)

canon_guy said:


> now also thought about to take 35 mm, the results are amazing



I have now bought a Sony RX1R as my Full frame 35mm in a tiny body for Street  love it



Strange Money by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC1592 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC1582 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC1573 by dancook1982, on Flickr



_DSC1510 by dancook1982, on Flickr



Gallery by dancook1982, on Flickr



Copenhagen Train Station by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## DRR (Sep 24, 2014)

35mm is my favorite focal length.

Nice shots!


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not a street photog or wide angle guy... but I do like some of the shots (though I'm equally indifferent about some as well).

I'm curious though... 1/1000 and f/16... what's the iso? 1/1000 seems like overkill for street, save for maybe the one with the boy running...


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice shots for sure, and boldly taken too (for my scale). At f16 why not just keep shooting the 40stm? 1/12th the size and weight? Seems more pleasant. Who cares about the nth degree of sharpness in a people oriented street shot? Unless the zeiss also serves as an impromptu self defense tool.


----------



## dancook (Sep 25, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm not a street photog or wide angle guy... but I do like some of the shots (though I'm equally indifferent about some as well).
> 
> I'm curious though... 1/1000 and f/16... what's the iso? 1/1000 seems like overkill for street, save for maybe the one with the boy running...



I actually use f8 now, not f16
1/1000 is not overkill if you're walking and they're walking, if I move the camera quickly to get a shot - then anything less can result in blur, particularly when you get close to a subject - or walking past them and they are at your side.



Mr_Canuck said:


> Nice shots for sure, and boldly taken too (for my scale). At f16 why not just keep shooting the 40stm? 1/12th the size and weight? Seems more pleasant. Who cares about the nth degree of sharpness in a people oriented street shot? Unless the zeiss also serves as an impromptu self defense tool.



A reason other than IQ is that the 35mm carl zeiss had a focus distance gauge on the lens so I could see where I was focusing.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

dancook said:


> I started street photography 2-3 months ago, everyone raves about 35mm - I tried it, and hated it. I suppose when you're new, you haven't developed techniques and you have to get that close to people it makes it a very daunting prospect!
> 
> So over these 2-3 months I shot with telephoto lenses, 135mm f2 with and without 1.4 TC, then when I got the great white 200mm f2, I should that with and without 1.4 TC. Almost 400 photos collected in my telephoto album here http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157643448738663/
> 
> ...



incredible shots!! good lense!


----------

